# Question about CAF LTD



## Mediman14 (31 Dec 2020)

Hello,
 It's been awhile since I been on this site, nice to see some new changes..!

What does SISIP/ Manulife consider as a disability in order to receive payments for the rest of your life?? I have not asked my Case Manager yet but I am seeing a lot ex military being turned down for some severe injuries.

For myself, I have bilateral Hip Osteoarthritis with upcoming hip replacements, I also have Spinal Stenosis, Herniated disc (different location than spinal stenosis), degenerative disc, radicular foot pain with loss of sensation in left leg, MDD, Anxiety, dissociation disorder. Currently I am unable to throw a snowball without being in pain. According to Manulife policy, i am not disabled and able to have a full time job. Can't figure it out.


----------



## Teager (1 Jan 2021)

Mediman14 said:


> Hello,
> It's been awhile since I been on this site, nice to see some new changes..!
> 
> What does SISIP/ Manulife consider as a disability in order to receive payments for the rest of your life?? I have not asked my Case Manager yet but I am seeing a lot ex military being turned down for some severe injuries.
> ...


Do you have any education outside of the CAF? I know that SISIP takes into consideration your education level with your disabilities. If you don't have any education beyond high school then it's more difficult for them to say you can work especially if your disabilities are stopping you from furthering your education to get a decent job.


----------



## Mediman14 (3 Jan 2021)

Outside the Military, I have NDT qualification that I completed 20 years ago. In the Military, I was a Medical Technician. Most days, I have pain just throwing a snowball, or even using the washroom. Manulife is funding me right now for school but I am having extreme difficulty with my physical injuries. My Case Manager from VAC had informed me that they (VAC) would not of let me enrolled into the program right now with the physical injuries I have. The Case Manager questions Manulife thinking of this. 
   One of my friends who has PTSD is being sponsored by Manulife for forestry, that is fine. The problem is that, he can't leave the house because of his condition. Yet Manulife told him he is expected to get a job and be cut off from Manulife.


----------



## Mediman14 (18 Mar 2021)

If someone qualifies for CAF LTD beyond the 2 years, can they have a part time job? If so, are there any penalties, ets?


----------

